# Pb application SFR CLOUD



## Vincent54 (16 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

Tout d'abord j'espère avoir posté dans le bon sous forum..?

Je viens vers vous car je rencontre quelques difficultés avec l'application sfr cloud sur mon imac OSX 10.9.1.

Je vais commencer par le début.

J'ai installé sans aucun sous cette application sur mes autres produits : iPhone, iPad et Macbook pro OSX 10.9.1. Afin de retrouver la même aisance de travail que sous dropbox j'ai donc choisi d'installer sfr cloud sur mon iMac et c'est là que cela coince...

Je télécharge l'application
Je lance le fichier .dmg 
Je place l'application sfr cloud dans le répertoire applications
J'exécute l'application
Et là apparait une fenêtre SFR Clour Error open console ou terminate
Je clique sous open console et je peux lire :
_
16/01/2014 13:00:19,000 kernel[0]: hfs: mounted SFR Cloud on device disk1s2
16/01/2014 13:00:19,723 CleanMyDrive[448]: Disk description changed (null)
16/01/2014 13:00:19,766 mds[36]: (Normal) Volume: volume:0x7f94aa8e1000 ********** Bootstrapped Creating a default store:1 SpotLocnull) SpotVerLocnull) occlude:0 /Volumes/SFR Cloud
16/01/2014 13:00:19,871 CleanMyDrive[448]: Won't clean SFR Cloud because disk image
16/01/2014 13:00:19,872 CleanMyDrive[448]: Volume did mount SFR Cloud
16/01/2014 13:00:20,932 DiskImages UI Agent[1443]: *** -[NSMachPort handlePortMessage:]: dropping incoming DO message because the connection is invalid
16/01/2014 13:00:37,624 storeagent[472]: multibyte ASN1 identifiers are  not supported.
16/01/2014 13:01:40,000 kernel[0]: CoreServicesUIAg[1468] Unable to quarantine: 93
16/01/2014 13:01:40,000 kernel[0]: CoreServicesUIAg[1468] Unable to quarantine: 93
16/01/2014 13:02:03,842 SFR Cloud[1467]: SFR Cloud Error
16/01/2014 13:02:43,613 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[204]: ([0x0-0x61061].com.fsecure.sync.SFRCloud[1467]) Exited with code: 255
16/01/2014 13:02:43,658 Console[1485]: setPresentationOptions called with NSApplicationPresentationFullScreen when there is no visible fullscreen window; this call will be ignored.

_

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce qui coince?

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi d'un ordo à un autre (sous le même OSX) ça ne fonctionne pas.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (16 Janvier 2014)

Retélécharge le .dmg dans l'doute.
Et non, ce n'est pas du tout le bon forum.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

qu'est ce que c'est que ca???


Vincent54 a dit:


> _
> 16/01/2014 13:00:19,723* CleanMyDrive*[448]: Disk description changed (null)
> 
> 16/01/2014 13:00:19,871 *CleanMyDrive*[448]: Won't clean SFR Cloud because disk image
> 16/01/2014 13:00:19,872 *CleanMyDrive[*448]: Volume did mount SFR Cloud_/



cleanmydrive etant une appli qui clame " gerer" des volumes et faire des "nettoyages"

le fait que ce machin soit de la même boite que le desastreux cleanmymac peut faire craindre des choses...


----------



## Vincent54 (17 Janvier 2014)

J'ai rechargé l'application et même problème :-(

J'ai même supprimé les applications de la famille &#8220;clean&#8220; et cela n'a rien changé...

Je commence a regretté Dropbox

PS : un modérateur peut-il déplacer mon sujet dans le bon forum.... avec toutes mes excuses


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2014)

Vincent54 a dit:


> J'ai même supprimé les applications de la famille &#8220;clean&#8220; et cela n'a rien changé...



le problème n'est pas tant la suppression de la "famille clean"(qui est une bonne chose quoiqu' insuffisante)

mais les dégats non  encore detectés de leurs pseudos " nettoyages et optimisations " passés , tant niveau fichiers de sessions que fichiers OS

le minimum serait de réinstaller l'*OS* afin d'avoir un OS garanti propre


----------

